# Der Neue!



## lennon (3 Juli 2006)

Auch von mir mal ein kurzes Hallo!

Finde die Seite sehr gut gelungen, wie alle Seiten mit Bildern und Filmchen von hübschen Frauen.  

Werd jetzt wohl öfters hier vorbeischauen und hoffe, dass wir uns gut verstehen.

Auf ein fröhliches Miteinander!


----------



## freak123 (3 Juli 2006)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und viel spaß hier auf einer netten Seite mit netten Leuten!

bei fragen ist jeder für dich da und hilft dir natürlich auch jeder bei Problemen!


----------



## Muli (3 Juli 2006)

Und von mir natürlich auch ein dickes Willkommen aboard! Wir werden hier sicher noch die eine oder andere Stunde gemeinsam im Kreis der Stars und Sternchen verbringen!

Greetz Muli!


----------



## spoiler (3 Juli 2006)

Tagchen auch von mir und viel Spass bei uns!


----------

